# If DRAGjet and Joez went trans am racing....



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

These would be our livery colors!!:wave:
Hope you like!
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW Chris... that is one sweet Camaro! I really like way the orange contrasts off the metalic green. I bet the same orange would look great off a dark metalic Blue or Red too.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoikks that is sharp! Poked my eye out!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Drag,

I asked Fletcher what he thought of your Green/Orange Machine and he said, "Sweeet Mama!" (great wisdom from a 4 year old) :woohoo:

So you are giving this car to Joez? It is Mullet Green yah know...har

Bob...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Sweet! I wish I could paint like that!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dang, Chris! Now I have to wipe the drool of my keys!
I agree with Fletcher!...Sweeet Mama! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet looking Camaro :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

I love it! 
Is that #3 on it purple or is it the orange making it look that way?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The 3 is silver,just probably light reflection or such.
Christian


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Beautiful job Chris.

Jimmy,

Here's one I did in metalic blue and orange. 










I would love to see Chris do something in this color combo.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ummm...okay!:wave:
DRAGjet


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

All of them are SWEET !


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice work everyone!

RW
MovieCarMania.com


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Racin*

If Dragjet and Joez went racing. Dragjet wouldn't have a chance. 
Joez hair would be a blindin experience.. JK..lol

Nice lookin paint Drag. You just keep everybody comin back for more..:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
and Joez..next time wear a bib..It makes clean up easier..Drool ya know..


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you everyone who likes my attempts at painting,thanks!
DRAGjet


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

very nice looking charger


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks Mopar!
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Attempts?*



Dragula said:


> Thank you everyone who likes my attempts at painting,thanks!DRAGjet


.... Your stuff is way beyond that Drag... way beyond!!! Very sharp... done right... too cool... THOSE are what we see coming out of the Drag Works shop.... Especially the purple Willys in the other thread. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Attempts at painting? Your stuff looks great. I love the blue with orange flames.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is the finished car,just my fun racer now.:wave:
DRAGjet


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awsome car!!!


----------

